# mshutt, I will have to one up that Trophy Room



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Look at all the mounts this guy has.

http://tradgang.com/noncgi/ultimatebb.p ... 1;t=044607


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

I wish i had the money that guy does. wow!


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

That is nice, but I would take the one from the fuge in a heartbeat!


----------

